# Colt or S&W - Help Me Choose How to Start My New Journey



## WoodFlor (May 10, 2013)

Just joined the forum and posted in the Introduction section a few minutes ago. Back when I was a kid, my Dad and I used to shoot his .22 Rifle and .22 Revolver for fun. Haven't done anything like that in about 25 years (man, that sounds like a really long time when I just typed it). Anyway, I'm in a situation now where I need to make a choice between 2 items. One is a Colt MK IV Series 80 Government Model and the other is a Smith & Wesson Model 1006. This will be the first gun I've owned myself. I don't really care about the monetary value of the item because this one will come with quite a bit of sentimental value and will spend the rest of its life with me. Any advice from you guys of which one I'd most enjoy taking to a range and having some fun?

Thanks!


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Personally I would go with the 1911 in .45, I say that it would be easier in the future to get ammo. The S&W in 10 MM may become harder to get ammo for because there are not as many out there and the .45acp will always be there and easier to get.
That is my two cents worth.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Ditto to the Colt. I've never been a big fan of S&W semi-autos. 10mm is expensive to shoot, and can be kind of hard to find at times. 

But, when it comes to revolvers, it's S&W all the way.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

With the Colt you've got what many would consider one of the all time classic handguns ever produced. It's a great gun.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

get the colt 45 over the 40
that was an easy question and easy to answer


----------



## Kutz (Nov 28, 2012)

No choice, COLT!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh man, go to the blood bank and then buy them both! No, seriously, I would go with the .45 ACP over the 10mm...but, dog gonned if that 10mm isn't a thumper! :watching:


----------

